# Dreams~



## Munchkin (Jul 8, 2008)

I vaguely remember this thread at some forum at someplace, and I've recently had a very strange dream, so I decided to re-open the thread. I checked, and it seems like no one else brought it back, so...

Well, what should I do about names? Well, I suppose just mentioning first names wouldn't hurt, the people in my dream have pretty common names. And If I'm typing, then something comes up, like a street name, which I don't remember, there will just be a blank space like so: _____

Well, my dream started at graduation at school. _(We graduated on the 25th of June.)_ My boyfriend was on vacation and would be coming back in three weeks, which is weird because that's where he is right now - on vacation in another country, coming back in three weeks, even though graduation happened over a week ago.

Anyway, my boyfriend, mom and brother weren't there, for whatever reasons. Right as the graduates (us) were walking in, the stage just exploded. It blew up. So a few people started screaming but others were dead quiet, listening for something. Then, there was another loud _ka-boom_, and another. So we realized we were being bombed. By who or what, we didn't know. Everyone started panicking, some people ran home to check on their families. So, finding nothing else to do, I also ran home.

At this point, I vaguely remember a horde of five-year-olds asking me a ton of questions, but they were just there for a second before they disappeared.

So my brother was home, shoving things into a huge book bag. I asked him where our mother was, and he answered, "She's gone. I called everyone, they're all gone." My eyes welled up with tears, but he went on to give me an address, something that sounded like it was in New York (I live in Jersey City). His exact words in the dream were, "Go to the corner of _____ and 12th. You'll be safe."

So I asked him, "Shouldn't you give me money for the bus or train or something? Or should I walk?" So he looked at me for a second, then told me to walk, then yelled "Go!" so I left.

When I was running past my school, some teachers saw me and said, "Gina, Mikey is looking for you!" (Mikey is my godbrother) But I just yelled back, "I don't care, I have to go somewhere!" And I kept running.

So I walked. Then two blocks from my house, I came to a street where a crossing guard was and decided to ask for directions. I told her where I was to go, and she said to keep walking straight until I hit _____ street. Then find someone else and get a new set of directions. And she told me it's a very long way, because that's in New York, and she told me to be careful.

So I nodded, and turned around so I could continue running in the direction I was headed. Then I bumped into this boy, who turned out to be Raphael, a boy that was in my homeroom for 8th grade. So I said, "Raphael? What are you doing here?" The strange thing is, I never talked to him. An occasional "hi", "thank you", "may I please borrow that", nothing more.

So he told me his whole family is gone, it's just him and his little brother (the little brother appeared and disappeared throughout the dream). So I told him the same thing, so our eyes started welling up with tears, but I was the one who actually cried. His eyes just teared a bit. So he put an arm around me, I hugged him, he put his other arm around me, and we walked down the street, crying and tearing until nightfall. We found a cardboard box and slept in it. At some point during the journey, I remember feeling guilty about being with Raphael, since I have a boyfriend and all...

So we went on like that for quite a while. Apparently, the whole journey took a few months. (It might be because we stopped and had sex in cardboard boxes so frequently.) When we arrived at the place my brother told me to go to, a strange man popped up out of nowhere.

He was dressed all in brown rags. I remember seeing someone like him in a movie before, I just can't remember the movie. Anyway, he was awfully cheery knowing that the planet was under attack. So he asked me, "Are you Niaz's sister?" So I told him I was. So he replied, "Oh, that's wonderful, wonderful! Who's your friend here? Er, never mind. I am the reason your brother sent you here. We are ready to depart. Come with me."

So he led Raphael and I through a building, which led to an underground tunnel. We hopped into some strange vehicle, were brought very very very very very deep underground, and stopped to see a whole underground civilization, dressed similarly to the man who led us down there.

He said a few things, which I can't remember exactly, then I remember telling him, "Um, sir? I'm kind of pregnant, and I have been for two months, and this boy, Raphael, is the father."

So the strange man looked at us, back and forth, then smiled. "That's wonderful, wonderful!" So I asked him if he was going to be mad or lecture me. He went on to explain, "We'd never get the surface world back within our generation. The best thing to do for humanity's future is to populate the underground world as much as we can. So, populate, populate, populate! And have a field day!"

So Raphael and I (and his little brother, who continued to disappear and reappear throughout the dream) lived in that underground network of caverns for the rest of our lives, having lots of sex and making lots of babies. The end.

Yes my dreams are very long and very strange. Please come again.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2008)

CRAZY WARNING

I once had a dream that there was a costume party at my school while I was in second grade. There was a kindergartener dressed up as Spiderman who was just standing there in the middle of the whole thing. For some reason, the principal and I just felt the sudden urge to rip his mask off, and he was a bomb. He blew up and I somehow managed to just run to the car, where a tiger suddenly popped up outside the window and drove us into the world of My Little Pony, which is when I got so freaked out that I woke up.

I had a dream that I was Eeyore. I grabbed on to a balloon somehow and it popped and I fell off a cliff and got that weird feeling that you're falling while you're really just sitting there in bed.

I dreamed that I was walking home from school, and a giant foot-long black wasp was right in the driveway. It flew at me and I could've sworn that I could feel its wings against every part of my body, until I woke up and realized that they were just the sheets, and I had somehow managed to fling my blankets to the other side of the room. That was so realistic, the dog barked at me and looked over the fence, the rocks were the right color, the buses and cars were running along the highway behind me, and there was even the rotting frog that I had to be careful not to step on that I could see the spine of through a hole in its stomach.
Only dream that ever made me scream.

And everyone says that the time that the giant green booger jumped out of my closet was just a dream, but it was _real,_ unless I slept with my eyes open and I was fully concious.



> I've had weird dreams where my sheets tried to strangle me. I've had weird dreams where I'm falling off a cliff and when I land I'm in Mr. Roger's Neighborhood and I'm talking to King Friday. But I've never had weird dreams about the ocean.


xD Marco always cracks me up.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 9, 2008)

I had a hilarious dream last night that I was hey-heying my girl on a stair case in a huge house that a friend of mine owned, but we had to hide when a man dressed as a chicken walked passed. Then we resumed our activity, and my little cousin walked up and started to talk to me about a movie, and so I talked to her during this particular activity. XD Then another friend of mine walked up, saw us, and ran to get the owner of the place because he couldn't miss it. XD It was a quite funny dream. 

But I've had some real scary dreams that involved possessed dogs and baby bones crying. D:


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, my god, i have so many crazy and screwed dreams, it'll take a long time to post all of them.

I had this one dream where my mom decided for me not to ride the bus.  I'm like, "Yeah, sure.  My school is only ten minutes away on foot."  When the bus passed, everyone yelled, "YAY!" When i walked out of my house, i was standing in the middle of a highway.  My house was nowhere to be seen.  Then, i saw a bunch of trainercards and charizards floating around.  After a few minutes of walking, i saw billions of this one really smart kid named Mike.  Then, i saw my friend, Paeton.  He was in a bathing suit and wearing goggles, and a snorkle.  Then, a pool came up, and he said, "Hey, Brenna, lookit what i can do!"  He jumped in the pool, and flew out and did a faceplant onto the concrete.  But, that ended up being the water that flew out of the pool.  Paeton was standing at the edge of the pool.  He said, "Woah.  That wasn't supposed to happen." Then, i woke up.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

I dreamed a couple weeks ago that I was in this "poetry contest" thing at school. I have no idea why.. Anyways, everybody wore these shirts that were made out of stickers, and mine got all stuck to me and I couldn't get it off D: So after school I walked home and ran into my cousin, and he came with. Somehow we got lost, so my cousin randomly decided we should go to this old lady's house, which apparently was his grandma -somehow. It started to rain, and then we went inside, and the lady told us she was going to make us waffles O: So we sat on a bed for a while and played our gameboys for an hour and a half, and then she said she was done.

Then my mom woke me up.

:(


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 13, 2008)

These are my dreams. WARNING: My dreams are VERY weird.

1: I was at the library. I seached for a book, but I didn't find it. I and some other girls went down into the basement, and found a room that was called the "baby room" for some strange reason. There were shelves with books and toys. We heard the alarm saying "intruders in the baby room" an we ran up to the library. We went down into the baby room later, and we saw a "mirror/portal" in the end of the room. We jumped through, and entered another room. It was a very nice room. We also heard the alarm for this, and ran up.

Seriously, wtf?

2: It started in my room. There was some very big snails in different colors(orange, purple, green) inside. I ran outside my room, avoiding the snails. There was even more snails outside. I went into the bathroom to brush my teeth, and there was more snails there, plus some big, dead spiders lying on their back. And when I looked down the stairs- FILLED with giant snails. This was because we forgot to close the door(in the dream) 

What...the...crap?

EDIT: Edited some text I forgot to translate, I originally posted these at a Norwegian forum and translated them for this site.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2008)

WARNING: VERY WEIRD DREAMS!

Dream 1: I was Tinky Winky, the purple Teletubby. I skipped outside singing, and then Barney came up. I asked him what he wanted, and he said "I'm going to rape you now." Then I said, "You can't rape me, I know your secret! You're actually Dr. Phil!" Then I pulled his face off and it was Dr. Phil in a Barney costume. Then he disappeared and I kept skipping. This happened three more times, then the sky turned black and Bowser fell down. He told me that he was going to rape me, and I said, "No! You aren't Dr. Phil! You can rape me!" Then he said, "Guess again!" and pulled off his face. He was Dr. Phil too. Then lots of Dr. Phils fell out of the sky, and I somehow breathed fire and killed them all, then two talking pistols came up to me and they both explained I was in great danger, because Regis was coming and he could rape me. I shouted, "No! Then I can't win the lollipop competition next Thursday!" Then I ran and jumped off a cliff and shouted, "MY LOLLIPOP COMPETITION!!!" Then I woke up just before I hit the ground, which was the Mona Lisa for some reason.

Dream 2: I was in kindergarten, but for some reason I was Cartman. The first part of the dream was the teacher, a Scyther, teaching us all the words to American Pie, which for some reason were actually the words to Twinkle Twinkle Little Star. Everyone took notes on it, then he told us there would be a test next week. Then it was recess, and we all ran outside to the playground, which was the actual kindergarten playground at the school I used to go to. I somehow had a Spider-Man costume on me when I walked outside. I walked up to a group of kids and said, "Can I play hopscotch with you? My mom took mine away." Then one of the kids, who were all in Batman costumes, said, "You can't because you play Spider-Man! We're playing Batman Hopscotch!" Then I started crying, and I woke up with all my pillows and blankets on the ground next to my bed with my glasses on even though they weren't when I was asleep.

Dream 3: It was the last day of school, and then the teachers let us out. Everybody ran, but my friend Jimmy and I just walked, and he asked me why I was just walking. I told him that if we ran we would probably die. He said, "Oh, that's right, they got the black hole installed." When we got to the door, outside it was outer space, and there was a huge black hole that all the kids were getting sucked in to. Well, it actually wasn't a black hole. It was a mouth. But in the dream it was a black hole. Then Spongebob popped out of the mouth and flew towards us and hit the wall. He shouted, "You gotta let me in! I'm innocent! YOU GOTTA BELIEVE ME!" Jimmy said, "Don't trust him, we have to run!" We ran up the stairs that were right by the door, and somehow Spongebob broke through and was chasing us with a knife. Jimmy tripped, but I kept running and I heard Jimmy shouting, "He's stabbing me. It hurts. Now I'm dead." I ran through the halls upstairs, but then when I tried to hide in a classroom, Spongebob was in it, and he said, "Thought I forgot about you, OPRAH?" I then shouted, "HOW DID YOU KNOW MY SECRET?" and was suddenly Oprah. He said, "I knew all along! I kept it secret for all these years but it's time to die!" Then he pushed me to the ground and I woke up.


If I think of more later I'll post them. Those are the first three I can remember right now since they were all in the last about two months.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 13, 2008)

I had another weird dream a while back.  I dreamt that i was on a distant planet, and the delecasy was cow juice.  And it wasn't milk.  It was their guts and brains.  All the cows went extinct, except for one that belonged to these two nerds, Jake and Michael.  I was going to say that i was going to steal their cows, but instead, i said moo, moo out loud.

I have more dreams, and i'm going to share with you guys another one.

I was in an old and rundown castle.  Then, i randomly decided to make up a dance to the whinnie-the-pooh song.  After that, Joe Jonas popped up and told me to play tag with him.  It took a while because he could magically walk on celings and walls.  He gave me the power and eventually tagged him.  After that, he said, "Hey, there's this spider that's scaring the crap out of me.  I need someone brave to kill it and you proved yourself by beating me in a game of tag."  He snapped his fingers.  Then, a giant cage appeared with a spider inside.  It was as big as a table, brown, covered in hair, and it had buck teeth.  I was suddenly where the spider was.  It escaped from the cage.  I tried to jump on it, but it almost ate me.  Joe was standing with an axe in his hands.  I stole the axe from him, jumped on top of the spider, and chopped its head off with the axe.  Then i woke up.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, this thread came along at the perfect time, I had a really good one that I remember almost 100% last night. I'll write it up later, maybe, but it's pretty useless to anyone who doesn't go to my school, as it involves real life things and people.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ok, my friend Margaux decided she would go bungee jumping.  she asked me to go with her cause she was scared and i agreed.  She also told me that sense we had Visa Mac cards to spend, we should go shopping.  We went to a food store and bought pizza, and ice cream, and soda.  While i was there, i saw this kid named Matt, Breaden, and Mason.  We left the store and we never went bungee jumping.

I also had this dream where it was the first day of school.  I ended up getting on team 7-3 (my school's divided into 4 teams, and they're 7-1, 7-2, 7-3, and 7-4.  You only share classes with people on your team.) and my homeroom teacher was Ms. S something.  I can't remember her name.  It was really long and started with an "S".  None of my friends were on 7-3, and i had a nervous breakdown.  It was horrible.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 15, 2008)

I know a really long name with "K"
Or part, anyway

Khairelikoblepharehglukumeilicephreidosd'enagouni-

And the rest is cut off :D


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> These are my dreams. WARNING: My dreams are VERY weird.
> 
> 1: I was at the library. I seached for a book, but I didn't find it. I and some other girls went down into the basement, and found a room that was called the "baby room" for some strange reason. There were shalves with books and toys. We heard the alarm saying "intruders in the baby room" an we ran up to the library. We went down into the baby room later, and we saw a "mirror/portal" in the end of the room. We jumped through, and entered another room. *Det var et veldig fint rom.* We also heard the alarm for this, and ran up.
> 
> ...


 I know what that means >:D

Oh, and I also have some weird dream.

Well, I had super powers and I was gonna defeat this evil guy. I arrived at his castle which was on the hill in duckburg where uncle Scrooge lived.
So, I entered the castle and found out that that evil guy knew I was gonna come, so he had laid out lots of traps.
I flew into a small tunnel (Yes, I could fly :D). It was filled with snakes and posion and traps and more. And when I was about to reach the end of it it started to shrink. I managed to come out though.

Then I woke up. I was 8 then, it was like a nightmare to me :/


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 19, 2008)

The only bit of my dream last night that I remember is about a new item in PMD, a Tidbit The description said "A pathetically tiny morsel of some unidentified food. When eaten it completely fills the belly, enlarges the belly to maximum size, recovers all HP and PP, raises all stats and raises IQ by 2." 
I wonder what the food was.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 19, 2008)

Last month, I had a really bizarre dream. Now you have to hear it. Mwahaha!!
My family was moving to Montana, and our car was a taxi that ran on chocolate milk for some reason. I was young Link, and kept chugging bottles of milk for most of the dream. We were moving because my dad got a new job, which was to pick up people's hands and hit them with it, going "Why are 'ya hitting yourself, Why are 'ya hitting yourself, ect." He was wearing a beret, and my mom was a talking cake. And at some point in the dream, Homestar Runner was hit by our car and turned into a giant piece of cheese, which then crushed the car next to us.

Can anyone interpret this dream?? XD


----------



## Flareth (Jul 19, 2008)

Eeee...I had an amazing dream.

I dreamt I met Rob Paulsen. Of course, I let out an excited squeal. He laughed. We were at his car. It was red, possibly old. Somehow, I end up in his car. We're riding in the car, then I realize my parents could be worried. Then, I find my parents and sister. I introduce Rob to my sister as "One of the best voice actors in the biz.". I do or say something that makes my parents think I know a lot. I'm like "I search him a lot.". Rob was probably like (He probably wouldn't say it but he was thinking it) "....crap, ANOTHER fangirl."


----------



## Valor (Jul 20, 2008)

The last dream I remember is being trapped in a mansion a la Resident Evil. As soon as the sun started to set, I had to run to a room with some sort of black light on since everything else was just pitch black.Yeah, pretty eerie, but luckily near the end of the dream I grabbed hold of some guns and started to tear up the place Devil May Cry style. I'm pretty sure I ended up knifing somebody, though.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 20, 2008)

This is funnier than You laugh you lose.

I type my dreams later~


----------



## surskitty (Jul 20, 2008)

I recently had a dream involving Nicholas Flamel using pool cues as chopsticks.  Gamma from _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ and Gold from _Pokemon Special_ were involved as well.  I think they were actually playing pool.


also wtf @ half of the posts in this thread.  tl;dr


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 20, 2008)

I _love_ getting to sleep in, because I always have very vivid dreams that I can remember almost entirely. I don't feel like typing them up, though. 

Something more interesting, imo is recurring elements that are in your dreams. For example, there is this one guy that is in a bunch of my dreams, who I've never seen in real life and is pretty much a figment of my imagination. I can't really picture his face, but I know that he's very short, and very shy. He doesn't talk much, mostly follows me around in my dreams. It's rather odd. Also, for some reason, my subconscious thinks I'm short. (if you've read the "are you tall or short" thread, you'd know that I'm 6'2", i.e., not short at all). Whenever I imagine myself doing something, I'm imagining a short person doing it. Likewise, in all of my dreams I am pretty short. Kind of odd. 

Most of my dreams tend to take place in a school (often mine) or in a summer camp or some other place like that, where lots of people my age socialize. Dunno why this is. Also, while some of my friends do appear in my dreams, one of my friends appears a lot more frequently. He's not even my best friend (he's one of them), but whenever a friend is in my dreams, it's him. Dunno why. 


...


OH OKAY HERE'S A DREAM FOR Y'ALL. This is kind of short. So, I'm in Chinese class, with my friends Victor, Casey, and Ezer. Except, it's not really Chinese class, because a) our regular teacher isn't here, b) it's not even in the Chinese classroom (although it is in a classroom that is decorated Asian-style) and c) some white guy is in the front of the class teaching us to sing something. The only reason I know it's Chinese class, is because that's the class that me, Victor, Casey, and Ezer are all in together.

Anyway, the song that he's teaching us goes 
_I will always love you_
_Even if you strangle me_
_I give you my heart_

(kind of a wtf song I know) 

So, me and my friends aren't paying attention to this guy, we're just kind of sitting in the back talking. I say something like "this is a stupid song, when I'm in love with someone I would sing an awesome song to them" and Casey (female) says something to the effect of "dude, no one would be in love with you" and I'm like "wtf why" and she says "because no offense, you're kind of creepy". And so I say "why? what did I do?". And she says "That business with Michaella". And I say "what did I do with Michaella?" and she says something like "don't play dumb, you know what you did". And so we talk like this for a while and it turns out she thinks that I drew a bunch of pictures pictures of Michaella naked and holding dead fish, with a bunch of dead fish all over the paper, and I say that's stupid (Michaella's not even that hot, so I dunno why I would do this) and she is like I KNOW YOU DID IT I FOUND IT IN THE TRASH CAN and I'm like "wtf no! that doesn't even make sense" and she's like "STOP LYING" and I keep denying it until I wake up. 


KIND OF AWKWARD


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 20, 2008)

It's kind of strange. I used to dream all the time, and they were usually strange, but now I don't ever dream anymore.

My Dreams:

1. Orcas swimming in the sky. Nothing strange other than that.

2. I was walking down a sidewalk, then I tripped, and I woke up. Strange.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2008)

My dream from last night (which I half-disliked):

I can't remember all of it but this is as good as I can do.
I was playing some sort of game with nearly all of the Naruto characters, where half of them sort of acted possesed and the other half tried to run away from them. On the first round I didn't like it, so I hugged Rock Lee for no apparent reason :3
Then on the second round I hugged him again :)

I think that dream represents how much I miss him. They've replaced Naruto with Superman, etc. for awhile =(

That's all I can remember.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 20, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yes you do. Everyone has at least one dream a night, but you just can't always remember them.



I know, that's what I meant.


----------



## Counterstrike (Jul 21, 2008)

Last night I had a weird dream about Super Smash Bros. Brawl, probably because I had been playing for several hours before I went to sleep.

At first, it looked like I was just playing the game, but it went in and out of a sort of first-person view, like a shooter. I was Toon Link, and I was trying to beat these bosses that I swear I have never seen before. The first was like a gigantic Geodude, but it was a liquid Geodude. It had veins and these giant muscles, and creepy eyes. He was a really hard boss and his HP went all across the screen. The stage was like an underground rock tunnel. When I finally beat him, someone (I think) told me that there were more bosses until I could "beat" the game. 

The first one was this guy that looked like Buu from Dragon Ball. There were diamonds levitating around him, and he just stayed in one place. The stage was some kind of diamond cavern. I remember clearly that there were three thingies (they looked like parts of Samus' armor) across the room. I threw them up at him and he died instantly.

The next one was exactly like the previous one, except instead of Buu, there was this random geek. I don't remember much about the fight, except that it was quite hard.

After this, the whole dream went into complete first person. I was walking around with every Smash Bros. character (I think). Apparently we were searching for the "final boss". We went into this passage that was constructed completely of trees or tree trunks, but it had low walls. The whole passage felt like a mini golf course... o_o At the end of it, there was a little room (the whole thing had no roof), and then I saw this rattlesnake. Mario and Kirby were in front looking at it. The door to the passage closed. I seriously thought the snake was going to bite us and kill us. There were other rooms, but it was no good hiding in there because the doors were like bathroom stalls and the snake(s) could just come under there. I think somehow I got over the wall and ran like hell back to town for help, because Ganondorf was dying of snake bite.

The town was completely deserted and full of stores that were in a mall that had closed long ago. I just ran back to the passage, and there was an army of schoolgirls who looked like Kagome from Inuyasha. Apparently they were trying to help us.

The End. I woke up.
...
Of course I have odd/creepy dreams every night, so this is only a little sample. It's too bad I forget most of them, some were pretty interesting.

EDIT: Just remembered the end. I was in my living room, but the paint and colors were all different, and the table was replaced by a hot tub. There was this weird emo kid smoking on the couch, who is apparently an expert on games. I was going to ask him if the snakes were the final boss. I kept trying to ask him, but there was music playing and there were girls in the hot tub all talking at once. He couldn't hear me, so he left. The girls were saying something, but I can't rememeber it. I think they were insulting another girl or something.

The real end.


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't dream very often. When I do, it's usually something weird. One time I had a short one where I was playing a game and I had to press the up button to give someone tea... o.o

My friend has really insane dreams. Pure o_o-inducing dreams.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 26, 2008)

*Share your Dreams*

Have you had any dreams that you want to tell people about? This is the thread for you.

I once had a dream that went something like this...

*Sister (I'll just call her Sis): This machine can make you any Pokémorph you like! I'm going to be [and then insert Pokémon here that I can't remember right now. It was probably Tyranitar]! How about you?*

[And then somehow I remembered Toree, my lv100 Swellow from the real world.]
*
Me: Um... Swellow! *suddenly gains Swellow's wings, feet and forked tail and flies over roof of school**

That was like the second nicest dream I ever had.

So, have any of you had dreams that you want to share?


----------



## magic_eevee (Jul 29, 2008)

i remember having a dream where i was in my room and i walked up to
my window and i saw a cowboy riding a t-rex and he said "do you have any cheese?" thats when i woke up.

another dream was where i was this guy and i was walking past this
row of cars near my old primary school and on the bonnet was a spider.
then the dream suddenly changed and i was now on a roller coster which
was plumeting towards the ground. thats when i woke up.

both of those dreams were from when i was little and (i think) were really
wierd


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Last night I had the most uneventful dream of my entire life.

I was sitting at my desk, which is in front of my bed. I was on the internet. Nothing looked weird or different than it does in real life. I look at the clock on my computer, and its 8:00 PM. Then a few minutes later, I look at it again, and its 8:40 AM. And then I think, "Wow, I can't believe I've been on the computer for almost thirteen hours."

And then I woke up.

The only _weird_ part, per se, was me waking up and thinking it was real. I got so confused because I thought I was sitting in my chair but I was actually in my bed like 2 feet away. Like I teleported when shifting from unconscious to conscious. But that doesn't count as part of my dream.

Overall I was so unimpressed that it actually made me impressed.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been trying to Lucid Dream and have been keeping a dream diary.

The only one I'm willing to post (doesn't have to do with my secrets/privacy):
21/05/08
Doctor Who had to try and kill a weird dog thing with wooden legs. Was on a boat, a very big one with buildings. Replicators (from stargate, they're basically robot spiders) came in and than I went into the gym to warn everyone but they were all learning to dance. I asked for (name of classmate) for some unknown reason. The replicators got inside. (different classmate) got a gun from somewhere and shot one.


Although the Doctor Who part was completely unrelated I'm sure it was the same dream.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a dream where I was a penguin named Slash. I had to go somewhere with a younger penguin whose name I can't remember.

Penguins FTW~


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a fun dream last night! =D

I was in a convertible in a traffic jam, in the back seat. I don't remember who was driving, or if anyone was driving at all, but anyways...the car in front of us was also a convertible and the driver was retracting the hood. In the car was...the Jonas brothers! =O

And Nick Jonas, who was in the back (his older brothers being in the front) got up and somehow jumped into the back seat of my car, right next to me. We started talking, then all of a sudden the traffic jam cleared up, and I suggested that he come to my house with his brothers, and they thought it was a good idea. So we were just hanging out and talking, then while I was watching something on tv with Nick (his brothers were getting food or whatever), he asked me out all of a sudden. I said yes, and we both smiled, and we were about to kiss, but I woke up ;-;

Like THAT'S ever going to happen -_-'
It was fun while it lasted, though! =D


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Aug 22, 2008)

I had a great dream last night. It was really good:

Okay, so I was on this bus with random people I didn't know. Then I jumped off the bus and ran down this hill and I got to a grassy field, where I met a Gardevoir, and it was blushing for some reason, and it told me to go farther for something. I then ended up at a lake where there were lots of Pokémon and nature. I saw the Gardevoir walking around in the grassy field. I saw a Tropius, a Slaking, and maybe a Lumineon and Goldeen. Slaking was resting by the lake, while Tropius was eating fruit off of a tree, and Lumineon and Goldeen were jumping out of the water. The water was shining in the sunlight, and the grass was shining because of the sunlight reflecting off the morning dew from the thin mist from the lake. Then it showed the inside the bus at sunset, and everyone seemed sad, and there was a narrator saying "It looks like everyone is sad because Stephen is gone, will they ever find him?" Then it skips far ahead to where I'm in a slanted house going like this:
/


And there were these kids playing Brawl, and I wanted to masturbate. I couldn't because the house was slanted and steep. So I walked back into the room where the kids were playing Brawl, and I tripped and fell down the whole house, and I got to a castle by the lake, and some weird and beautiful symbol started forming on it, and it was glowing. Then I went around the castle, and some town or city appeared. Then I heard a report about a murderer name EEEEEEEEEEE. I saw some girl like Dawn or some other person in a dress floating down, and then I heard a loud "EEEEEEEEEEE," and I felt dizzy, but then I regained mobility, and me and her walked off.

The lake was my favourite part.


----------

